# comunicacion inalambrica entre pic's



## cristian ayuso (Mar 31, 2010)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica digital, he empezado montando automatismos con pics, y lo que quiero para un futuro es tener un control a ciertos automatismos de forma inalambrica, o que un automatismo intercambie un dato con otro... he mirado algo parecido en ucontrol, pero el lenguaje C todavia no lo uso, ademas de que no lo entiendo bien.
terminando con esto, si alguien es tan amable de pasarme un programa en assembler que tenga la misma funcion que el programa que esta en C, o que al menos me explique el funcionamiento, se lo agradeceria bastante.


----------



## Pablet (Mar 31, 2010)

Puedes utilizar un modulo inalabrico como Xbee. No tengo ningun programa en asm que te enseñe a utilizarlo pero se controla de manera simlilar que la conexion rs-232 de los pic. Tambien utilizando el rs232 puedes hacer una conexion por infrarrojos pero es mas chapucera ya que tienes que tener visibilidad permanente entre los dos dispositivos.
un saludo


----------



## cristian ayuso (Mar 31, 2010)

ya, pero todo eso es nuevo para mi, nisiquiera se lo que es un xbee, aunque lo de la transmision por ir si lo entiendo, pero mi duda esta en como hago una señal que transmita el pic al emisor, que lo rerciba el receptor, y que pueda interpretar esa señal de alguna forma en assembler...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

informate sobre comunicacion serial entre pics... una vez que logres eso pasás al tema inalambrico


----------



## cristian ayuso (Mar 31, 2010)

gracias, por cierto, ¿no sabras algun link o informacion sobre lo que acabas de decirme?

y otra cosa que se olvidaba antes, tengo un pic 12f675 pero en comparacion con el 16f84a me hago un lio,no entiendo bien su datasheet, ¿alguien sabe como programarlo bien en assembler?


----------



## master2009 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok bueno yo programo en c y en basic pero me gusta mas basic pero bueno yo lo he hecho hasta con 8 instrucciones distintas usando mudulos de rf y usando instrucciones parecidas a las de serout y serin con esas se puede modificar la velocidad de datos y pues enviar datos si quieres y tambien letras etc la vdd puedes usar varias velocidades para varios pic's como digamos uns 29 pics jajaja es a futuro pero si yo pude manejar 4 pics se puede ademas asi evitas interferencias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

es verdad lo de master...
buscá en google "pic simulator ide".. es un programa con el cual usas pic basic para programar... es mucho mas amigable y fácil que el asembler y practicamente igual para programar cualquier pic...
saludos


----------



## cristian ayuso (Abr 1, 2010)

si, yo ademas tengo el pic simulator ide, y me he documentado sobre el basic, es muy facil de entender y todo eso, pero esque no me parece correcto aprender basic sin no aprender antes el assembler, que es el mas basico y ahora no me ocurre que lo de antes que pensaba que el assembler era todo codigo y no entendia nada, pero ahora como ya me he documentado mejor, el assembler me resulta mas facil porque en varios pic se limitan a solo 35 instrucciones...


por cierto, he visto en otros foros que buscaban el data sheet del pic12f675 en español, he buscado y he encontrado una pagina de ucontrol que comenta sus funciones, caracteristicas y mas en español...
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...ntrol/datasheet-en-espanol-pic12f629675/?wap2


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 1, 2010)

sep... ucontrol es la pagina mas documentada sobre pics en basic en español
saludos


----------



## cristian ayuso (Abr 2, 2010)

ya, pero yo quiero documentarme sobre assembler, no basic ni C, todabia...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

para empezar no te lo recomiendo porque vas a querer tirar todo al ca**jo pero si insistís...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/P/I/C/1/PIC16F628.shtml
mucha paciencia que es largo pero útil

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/introduccion-programacion-pics-assembler-5067/


----------



## m3mho (May 12, 2010)

Claro, no hay mejor manera de comprender como funciona un micro controlador que empezar por ensamblador...


----------



## josejackson (May 12, 2010)

Claro, léete el datasheet de un PIC (por ejemplo el que uso yo, el 16F882), encontrarás una parte dedicada a la USART en la que explica bastante bien la comunicación serie tanto síncrona como asíncrona. Una vez puedas enviar y recibir (que es bastante fácil), lo único que tienes que hacer es usar un módulo emisor y uno receptor (en AM por ejemplo) al que debes enviarle los datos por el pin de salida de la USART (Tx en un caso, Rx en el otro) y ya está. Vamos, que en realidad el que sea inalámbrico te da un poco igual, lo que debes aprender es a manejar la USART del PIC.


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 1, 2010)

muy buenas a todos.
alguien me podria ayudar?? lo que quiero hacer es transmitir datos en serial desde el pic12f675, pero se me resulta algo dificil porque este no tiene uart ni usart integrado. segun lei en algunas paginas, hay que programarlo, pero no dice como.

alguien me puede ayudar por favor!


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 2, 2010)

digisk8: Aquí esta: http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/pic-serial-port.html
Saludos


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 2, 2010)

gracias tecnogirl!!!

ahorita revisare el link, si me surge otra duda.. la publico y me ayudan.

gracias por el momento..


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 2, 2010)

otra duda.
necesito enviarle al pic16f877a datos seriales desde el pic12f675 y al leer lo que me puso tecnogirl (gracias) sali de muchas dudas, pero no entendi la progra. la progra que esta en el link, esta en c (creo) y ese no es mi fuerte jaja. alguien me podria ayudar a saber como programar el 12f675 con PSI o ASM ya que son los que manejo de PICs. 

la programacion del 16f877a ya esta, es muy facil ya que tiene UART incluido. pero el 12f675 no, y eso es lo que me esta trabando ahorita.

esta es la progra PSI que le puse al 12f675:
         define conf_word = 0x318c
         define clock_frequency=4 'frecuencia de oscilacion interna
         vrcon =0
         ansel=0
         trisio=0
         gpio=0
         dim a as word
         a=4
inicio:
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
         gpio.0=0
         waitms a
end

gracias de antemano


----------



## kiwara (Jun 11, 2010)

hola que tal alguno sabe como manejar un pic por algun receptor infrarojo.mi idea basicamente consiste en programarlo para un control y asi poder mediante el pic manejar un rele para el encendido y apagado.si es posible que alguno me ayude para hacer el sofware gracias


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 12, 2010)

hola kiwara

basicamente tienes que ver primero el boton que vas a usar del control, y con un osciloscopio ver la codificacion que tiene, es decir la seria de pulsos, si no estoy mal la mayoria de controles trabajan con 14bits y a una frecuancia aprox 35khz, y pues ya teniendo esta secuencia es facil realizar la adquisicon en el pic, cualquiera q este sea (16f84, 16f877,4550 , avr , freescale, psoc, en fin) ubicando un receptor de infrarojos y leyendo con dicho pic los datos de su salida,,, para eso yo trabajo en c, es mucho mas amigable...


----------



## kiwara (Jun 12, 2010)

hola EINNER C si algo asi estube averiguando podrias pasarme alguna informacion sobre el tema o algo para poder resolver el problema? saludos


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 12, 2010)

pues si es referente a la programacion de pics, estos tutoriales son muy buenos..

NOTA: no pude subir el otro, luego intentare

espero le sirva


----------



## anderson20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Si es lo de programación en C para PIC, esta es muy bueno.


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 13, 2010)

aqui le dejo un link referente a infrarojos...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-detector-obtaculos-comandado-infrarojos-6326/

esta interesante..


----------

